# New to mullet fishing



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

i love to see and hear about stuff like this. A few days ago a friend stopped by to talk about how to fish for mullet with hook and line. He's a well seasoned angler with decades of experience. He knows the Choctawhatchee river and bay very well. There's not much he has not done except mullet fishing with a hook and line. His situation was like mine just a few years when I got into the game and learned how to snatch mullet with a treble hook setup. , 

Anyway, I made up a drop shot gold hook rig and discussed how to fish it.. He already knew where the local mullet holes were. In fact he knew of one that I had only heard about but never knew exactly where it was.....now I know.

A day or two later he reported back on his first trip. Twelve in one spot and 23 in another I think it was. My first trip I did not catch a fish while other boats were pulling them in left and right. 

There is nothing complicated about mullet fishing using the snatching or gold hook method. It just takes patients and practice. . To start don't worry about finding a good spot to fish. Just go where everyone else does. There are no big secrets on the known holes that everyone considers public spots. With all the chum feed that goes into these spots almost daily it's no wonder why they seem to hang around much of the time .But remember it's fishing and may not always be catching. . 

Even if you don't like to eat mullet, but like the feel of a fish tuging on the end of your line, be careful, it can become addictive. When that happens you better have a lot of friends to help dispose of full boxes.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

I would love to learn how to catch mullet with hook and line


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

I know an old man that lives 2 hrs from the GA coast that fishes the Oconee River that drops a salt block in his fishing hole and catches the hell out of them on red wogglers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Shmelton said:


> I know an old man that lives 2 hrs from the GA coast that fishes the Oconee River that drops a salt block in his fishing hole and catches the hell out of them on red wogglers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, familar with the Oconee and salt block. Have never tried it here since the spots are all mostly brakish salt water.


----------

